# Show me your lights with orange lanyards...



## toby_pra (Sep 10, 2010)

Some collect everything....:naughty:

I loooovvvveeeeeeeeeeeee orange and orange lanyards! :thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 10, 2010)

I love paracord lanyards as well, I have it in lots of colors, the orange one is the most flashy...






A while ago I removed all lanyards from my lights though, they are just easier to put in the showcase without, only the few lights I use on a regulary basis get a lanyard now. :shakehead


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice pics Henk! :wave:

I use most of my lights with an orange lanyard...


----------



## ninemm (Sep 11, 2010)

I too love orange and orange lanyards Toby! Here's one of the lanyards that is frequently on my T1A.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 11, 2010)

I just love orange on black!


----------



## Essexman (Sep 11, 2010)

Neon Orange is just the best colour paracord ever.






Not a torch, but you get the idea.






I made the Orange and Tan neck lanyard at the bottom of this photo for a CPF member a little while ago, I wonder if it has a torch on it now?






That reminds me, I must order some more orange!


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow very lanyards guys....


----------



## Essexman (Sep 11, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> Wow very lanyards guys....


 
Or "man knitting" as some of us call it :nana:


----------



## ejot (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## toby_pra (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice...i like the the Triple Drop-In very much...:wave:


----------



## skyfire (Sep 13, 2010)

ejot said:


>


 
those are really nice!!!

heres my favorite, not a big fan of lanyards, but i am a fan of orange. it used to ride with my D10, but have since sold it. kept the lanyard though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Essexman (Sep 13, 2010)

skyfire said:


> those are really nice!!!
> 
> heres my favorite, not a big fan of lanyards, but i am a fan of orange. it used to ride with my D10, but have since sold it. kept the lanyard though.:thumbsup:


 

You can't beat a good old monkey's fist can you


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 18, 2010)

Great thread! Orange and black go nicely together...


----------



## ejot (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice, Captain! :twothumbs


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 19, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Great thread! Orange and black go nicely together...



Those orange lanyards look great! Did you purchase or make them? If you purchased them, mind sharing where I can get 1? Cheers!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 19, 2010)

maxspeeds said:


> Those orange lanyards look great! Did you purchase or make them? If you purchased them, mind sharing where I can get 1? Cheers!



Thanks maxspeeds,

I made them. Just buy a bunch of orange 550 paracord, and then buy yourself some cord ends. My favorite ones are the glow in the dark cord ends from xrunner.

I also get cord ends and cord locks and 550 paracord from countycomm 

These ones are the glow in the dark ones from Xrunner.:





And glowing






:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW nice!:wave:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

Hahah Toby!!! Before this topic, every time I saw an orange lanyard I remember you. The thread came making this even more normal! 

Nice lanyards! :wave:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 21, 2010)

> Really cool work. Do you have other colors or do you just like the orange. That would be my first choice. Love them.


 
Thanks, but you guys are giving me way too much credit!

They are super simple to make. Literally 3 minutes a piece. I prefer orange as i think it looks great with black torches, but I also have some grey and some black for more "discreet" use when I dont want to attract a bunch of attention. 

I also like bright yellow. Both orange and yellow make it easy to spot when dropped or otherwise misplaced.

Thanks for the compliments everyone! 
lovecpf


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 21, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> I made them. Just buy a bunch of orange 550 paracord, and then buy yourself some cord ends for the flashlightz. My favorite ones are the glow in the dark cord ends from xrunner.
> 
> I also get cord ends and cord locks and 550 paracord from countycomm
> 
> ...





Excellent!
Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 23, 2010)

Anybody else rockin orange lanyards?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, just one more. I also use the orange paracord to secure my kydex sheath for my Ka-bar knife when in the woods. Just cuz orange and black go so good together!


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 26, 2010)

Orange and black go together very very nicely indeed! I also like gitd green on black but then you have to choose between the two because green and orange DON't mix.... and in that case orange wins imho, its just soo nice/high visibility!

Currently almost all my lights have orange clickies, maybe ill shoot a pic on that tomorrow if i have some spare time.


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 26, 2010)

Hadn't seen this thread before - great pics!


----------



## bmcgators98 (Sep 26, 2010)

By null at 2010-09-26


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you, Captain Spaulding! I'm off to make some of my own


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 26, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Orange and black go together very very nicely indeed! I also like gitd green on black but then you have to choose between the two because green and orange DON't mix.... and in that case orange wins imho, its just soo nice/high visibility!
> 
> Currently almost all my lights have orange clickies, maybe ill shoot a pic on that tomorrow if i have some spare time.



Please do, i have never changed any of my boots and would love to see some orange ones!

As far as gitd not going with orange I must disagree, I think xrunner's gitd ends look great with orange lanyards! But I guess when it's dark you don't see the orange, just the gitd... And in the light xrunner's ends are white...

OK Ok, your right Gitd clicky boots wouldn't go with orange lanyards though as they are green in the light!

Looks good bmcgators98! What light is that btw? A peak?

Make sure to post some pics maxspeeds!


----------



## bmcgators98 (Sep 26, 2010)

Peak Logan #6. Only had it a couple of weeks but so far I am really impressed.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 27, 2010)

Not that many lanyard, but i figured you orange-o-files could appreciate this shot:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 27, 2010)

eeek!!!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 27, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Not that many lanyard, but i figured you orange-o-files could appreciate this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks good. I'm gonna have to pick up a few orange boots!


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 28, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Not that many lanyard, but i figured you orange-o-files could appreciate this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What kind of watch is that?


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 28, 2010)

Dioni said:


> eeek!!!



What can i say..... the Dutch just like orange 



Captain Spaulding said:


> Nice! Looks good. I'm gonna have to pick up a few orange boots!



You should as you can see it looks great on most lights!!



toby_pra said:


> What kind of watch is that?



Marathon T-SAR, there's only one thing cooler than a tritium watch and that's an indestructible tritium watch


----------



## Ozgeardo (Oct 1, 2010)

OK I surrender! :thumbsup:

For no other reason than the inspiration from this thread I will concede and colour code all my flashlights with orange para cord.

All jokes aside, all my "accessories" that I use in the field have predominately had various greens/browns and camo para cord (or hoochie cord as we call it down hear) but now that I am no longer in a military/tactical environment I have decided to colour code all my various accessories that I use in the field (due to the nature of my current work I need to attach just about everything to me) with some continuity for ease of recognition of what cord belongs to what item (I usually have up to 4 items "dummy corded" to my self (2 x D-looped on shirt pockets and usually 2 x dummy corded on trouser pockets) yet alone about another 1/2 dozen items dummy corded to my back pack, a real recipe for confusion.......let the colour coding begin.

Flashlights = *ORANGE* (wonder where I got that idea)
Folding Knives = *DARK BLUE*
Multi-tools = *BRIGHT GREEN*
Compasses = *YELLOW*
Whistles = *RED*
Signal Mirrors = *PURPLE*
Fire-steel = *BROWN* 
Spork = *BLACK *

And you fellas thought you had problems.

OK What colour cord do I use on my Tool Logic SL Pro that is a Folding Knife, Whistle, Fire-steel & Flashlight (_albeit a very poor light_)? Of course I will use some *Multicam* 500 Cord


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Oct 1, 2010)

Ozgeardo, I thought for a while about a helpful response to your dilemma, but all I can come up with is: 

wow. :shrug:


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my beloved Nitecore D10 SP. I like to use 2mm thin ropes for mountaineering. They do not absorb much water, are great to tie and untie knots and are very durable.

The 2mm cord does not take a lot of space in the pocket and the flat knot at the end is very grippy to pull the light out of the pocket.


----------



## ryan28801 (Oct 2, 2010)

Essexman said:


> You can't beat a good old monkey's fist can you




I agree 100% !!!!!!! Love my monkey fists! They took awhile to learn, but one of the most satisfying to me....this one on an old Innova.:thumbsup:

Tied with 1/8" dia. random accessory cord I got from REI over a 3/4" wooden ball. I made a few the same size with 3/4" ball bearings inside, but they slip around inside the knot while you are tying it, and unless you really want a skull cracker, it is just too heavy.








Then I was given a beautiful Mischmetal firestarter (it is as fat as it looks!) with I believe an Amboyna burl for the handle, so I made a very bright sheath for it from some scrap Kydex I had because it was just so pretty, and threw on the high visibility/reflective lanyard for good measure. This fire starter could probably light a fire a day for the rest of my life! I can also remove the lanyard and attach the sheath to most any knife sheath drilled with rivets along the edge approx 1" apart.









Like so:








And a few neck sheaths I was messing with.......BTW, I love LUMS!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I know, it needs more Orange .

~ Chance


----------

